# Fursona Story?



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi! I'm currently helping my friend make a fursona (right now she wants it to be a raccoon BTW) so do any of you want to tell me how you came up with your fursona so I can help my friend!


----------



## captianbeans (Apr 25, 2016)

i just randomly put a husky into my head


----------



## Corvyn (Apr 25, 2016)

There's not really much of a cohesive story to mine aside from "favorite Pokemon conveniently happened to have a shiny form in a color scheme I associate with myself". Well that and said Pokemon is a big ol' faker who pretends to be things he's not in hopes of fitting in with those around him, which is definitely me in a nutshell ahaha whoops.

Uh, anyway... you've got your animal, so that's like the hardest thing right there. Next would be a color scheme she likes. Maybe only aim for a few colors, like 4-5 at most. Too many colors can get all cluttered. There are a lot of sites out there that can generate pallettes, but here's a couple to start with.

http://www.colourpod.com/

http://perfectpalettes.tumblr.com/tags <-- useful if you know her favorite color(s)

https://color.adobe.com/ <-- a little more involved

Another thing to think of is your friend's outward style. What's she like? Can you distill that into a character form? Oh, or even better, what does she _want _to be like? Sometimes a fursona can be an aspiration for the future, you know?


----------



## zidders (Apr 25, 2016)

I grew up a big fan of rock cliche's, 70's glam rock and 80's hair bands. I've been a metal/hard rock fan since I was a kid and have always wanted to be an amazing guitarist. Musicians like Randy Rhoads, Mark Ronson and Steve Vai are some of my biggest inspirations. As I developed my character I imagined him as a refugee from the late 70's glam/early 80's New Wave of British Heavy Metal eras. That's why he's got the purple feathered hair band hair and 70's heart shaped glasses.

Zid isn't a lead soloist or anything by the way. My head canon has him as a flamboyant backup singer and rhythm guitarist. He's very much like me just a lot more skilled at guitar. He does his best to be kind and compassionate, is pretty laid back and loves to help others shine and realize their true potential. He just wants folks to appreciate and love themselves as much as they can.

EDIT: When I first made Zid I didn't like myself very much. I gave him all the qualities I wished I'd had. Eventually the more I 'pretended' to be this supportive, compassionate person the more I realized I had all that within myself all along. The best advice I can give is for your friend to not make their character too unlike themselves. They should look deep within themselves and see the positives therein and accent those and be forgiving towards what they see as their flaws. 

That's up to them though. Escapism is fun but eventually your true self shines through in one way or another. Don't be afraid to take inspiration from things that you enjoy but don't be afraid to experiment.


----------



## Lost2wolves (Apr 26, 2016)

I have always wanted to be a wolf when I was little and whenever I drew "myself" I'd draw a red and blue wolf. So, I took all my kid drawings and gave Duality (my main fursona) all my favorite things from my kid drawings. So I guess what I suggest is to have her draw a raccoon in a bunch of different ways (different hair, colors and markings)  and put one final drawing with all her favorite markings and colors. If she's concerned about how "good" the drawings are, mine were drawn when I was ages    4-8. Tell her to have fun with it too. Sorry I don't have a picture to show.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 2, 2016)

captianbeans said:


> i just randomly put a husky into my head


Lol, best backstory evah


zidders said:


> I grew up a big fan of rock cliche's, 70's glam rock and 80's hair bands. I've been a metal/hard rock fan since I was a kid and have always wanted to be an amazing guitarist. Musicians like Randy Rhoads, Mark Ronson and Steve Vai are some of my biggest inspirations. As I developed my character I imagined him as a refugee from the late 70's glam/early 80's New Wave of British Heavy Metal eras. That's why he's got the purple feathered hair band hair and 70's heart shaped glasses.
> 
> Zid isn't a lead soloist or anything by the way. My head canon has him as a flamboyant backup singer and rhythm guitarist. He's very much like me just a lot more skilled at guitar. He does his best to be kind and compassionate, is pretty laid back and loves to help others shine and realize their true potential. He just wants folks to appreciate and love themselves as much as they can.
> 
> ...


That's actually really cool!


Corvyn said:


> There's not really much of a cohesive story to mine aside from "favorite Pokemon conveniently happened to have a shiny form in a color scheme I associate with myself". Well that and said Pokemon is a big ol' faker who pretends to be things he's not in hopes of fitting in with those around him, which is definitely me in a nutshell ahaha whoops.
> 
> Uh, anyway... you've got your animal, so that's like the hardest thing right there. Next would be a color scheme she likes. Maybe only aim for a few colors, like 4-5 at most. Too many colors can get all cluttered. There are a lot of sites out there that can generate pallettes, but here's a couple to start with.
> 
> ...


She seems to be liking lavender/dark grey/ midnight blue, still working on it bust those websites helped!



Lost2wolves said:


> I have always wanted to be a wolf when I was little and whenever I drew "myself" I'd draw a red and blue wolf. So, I took all my kid drawings and gave Duality (my main fursona) all my favorite things from my kid drawings. So I guess what I suggest is to have her draw a raccoon in a bunch of different ways (different hair, colors and markings)  and put one final drawing with all her favorite markings and colors. If she's concerned about how "good" the drawings are, mine were drawn when I was ages    4-8. Tell her to have fun with it too. Sorry I don't have a picture to show.


That's a good idea! I never thought of that!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 2, 2016)

I used a Native American folktale to choose.
I first heard about it as Fox stealing fire for humans to use (though in some regions, it was coyote)
This coincides with the Greek mythological figure Prometheus, who was a titan that stole fire from the gods to give to humans.

Fire in these stories is usually used as a symbol of science, medication, technology, society, etc. and those resonate most with me.
So there it is.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 4, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I used a Native American folktale to choose.
> I first heard about it as Fox stealing fire for humans to use (though in some regions, it was coyote)
> This coincides with the Greek mythological figure Prometheus, who was a titan that stole fire from the gods to give to humans.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

My fursona is heavily based on myself how I wish to be in a few years; living in Seattle, the band I'm in has good publicity on the first album, (Renamed to "Questionable Ego" instead of my real band name, named after an old Sonic fan character's band name I made up.) and just overall satisfied with how life is going... unlike how I am now. :/
I chose a golden retriever after my late dog as my life growing up was similar to his: Slowly becoming less of a family person and becoming more irritated locked up in the same place all the time.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

He doesn't have one. He's just a guy in a Red Panda mask pretending to be something that he is not.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 5, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> My fursona is heavily based on myself how I wish to be in a few years; living in Seattle, the band I'm in has good publicity on the first album, (Renamed to "Questionable Ego" instead of my real band name, named after an old Sonic fan character's band name I made up.) and just overall satisfied with how life is going... unlike how I am now. :/
> I chose a golden retriever after my late dog as my life growing up was similar to his: Slowly becoming less of a family person and becoming more irritated locked up in the same place all the time.


That's really cool! I hope one day you get to Seattle!


Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> He doesn't have one. He's just a guy in a Red Panda mask pretending to be something that he is not.


Lol tru


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 5, 2016)

ok, so we finally finished the design, here is Selena! http://nyandragons.deviantart.com/art/Selena-Racoon-Ref-Sheet-607019768?ga_submit_new=10%3A1462470801


----------



## Snowbbi (May 18, 2016)

I've had mine for roughly 7 years although she's been through a lot of design changes. A lot of people I know picked their favourite animals, but I chose mine through my personality and what people have compared me to. When I think of a cat, I think of an animal that seems like it doesn't trust people but is really affectionate when it warms up to a person.

Think of the first animal that comes to mind when you look at your friend. Take personality traits or physical ones.


----------

